# Timeshare Scams, Advice, and Help!



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Seen far too many posts, emails and calls on such common scams in the past few weeks, guess tis the season for them :/

Put together this new page consolidating all of the related advice articles surrounding Timeshare Scams and such.

Hope it helps!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-scam-advice-and-help.html


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

Link for What Is A Timeshare Shill goes to the wrong article.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2013)

fixed, thank you.


----------

